# Al boot non parte net.lo [Risolto]

## canduc17

Ciao.

Dopo un aggiornamento generale del sistema, non parte più l'interfaccia net.lo all'avvio, e di conseguenza (credo) non partono neanche apache e mysql...

L'errore che mi dà all'avvio è

```
 * Starting

find: /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/: No such file or directory

 *       no interface module has been loaded

/etc/init.d/net.eth0: line 34: /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/helpers.d/functions: No such file or directory

 * Starting

find: /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/: No such file or directory

 *       no interface module has been loaded

 * ERROR:  cannot start netmount as net.lo could not start

 *  ...

 * Starting mysql (/etc/mysql/my.cnf)

 * MySQL NOT started (1)                                                  [ !! ]

 * ERROR:  cannot start apache2 as net.lo could not start

 * Starting vixie-cron ...                                                [ ok ]

 * Starting local ...                                                     [ ok ]

```

Ho cercato nel forum e con google, ma non ho trovato una soluzione al mio problema...

Cosa posso fare?

----------

## djinnZ

rc-update add net.lo boot

rc-update add net.eth0 default

e rivedere /etc/conf.d/net credo.

prova anche un emerge -1 baslayout mi sembra che che sia andato in gloria.

----------

## canduc17

Non va...

Mi dice che net.lo è già nel runlevel boot e net.eth0 è già nel runlevel default.

Il mio /etc/conf.d/net é solo:

```
config_eth0=("dhcp")

dhcp_eth0="nontp nonis"
```

Ho già riemerso baselayout (senza il flag -1, però...che significa?!), ma senza risultati.

Altre idee?

----------

## Kernel78

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Non va...
> 
> Mi dice che net.lo è già nel runlevel boot e net.eth0 è già nel runlevel default.
> 
> Il mio /etc/conf.d/net é solo:
> ...

 

a volte 

```
man emerge
```

 è più veloce del forum  :Wink: 

----------

## canduc17

Grazie.

Ma, non ho risolto il problema neanche con

```
emerge -1 baselayout
```

----------

## Deus Ex

Ovvio che no: visto che lo avevi già emerso e non avevi risolto, emerge -1 serve solo per non mettere il pacchetto in world   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## canduc17

Sì, ma non so che significa...

Ho letto man emerge:

```
...

--oneshot (-1)

        Emerge as normal, but do not add the packages to the world profile for later upgrading

...
```

e quindi?Se ti mancano dei pezzi (non so cos'è un profilo) è un pò difficile capirci qualcosa, ho chiesto aiuto per questo.

----------

## .:chrome:.

sicuro di non avere sbagliato a compilare i moduli di rete e di non esserti dimenticato dell'interfaccia di loopback?

----------

## canduc17

Come faccio a controllare?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Come faccio a controllare?

 

se non lo sai tu, come hai compilato il ruo kernel...

ifconfig -a contiene l'interfaccia di loopback

e in caso negativo, modprobe -l | grep lo contiene qualche traccia del modulo dell'interfaccia

oppure, trovi qualcosa con zgrep DEV_LOOP /proc/config.gz?

----------

## canduc17

Allora:La configurazione del mio kernel è:

```
CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

CONFIG_MK8=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x200000

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

CONFIG_HZ=250

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=m

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=m

CONFIG_NET_KEY=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_INET_AH=m

CONFIG_INET_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=y

CONFIG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY=y

CONFIG_INET6_AH=m

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_IP_SCTP=m

CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_MD5=y

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

CONFIG_LLC=y

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CLK_JIFFIES=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_POLICE=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_IND=y

CONFIG_NET_ESTIMATOR=y

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_NOT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PCD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PF=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PG=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ATEN=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_COMM=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_DSTR=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT2=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT3=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPAT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPATC8=y

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPIA=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRIQ=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRPW=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_KBIC=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_KTTI=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ON20=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ON26=m

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA=m

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=m

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD=m

CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=m

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=253

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=m

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y

CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IPS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PPA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IMM=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_EPP16=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MMIO=y

CONFIG_SCSI_IPR=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T=m

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=y

CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=y

CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT=y

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=y

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CONFIG_ROM_IP1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_BONDING=m

CONFIG_EQUALIZER=m

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=m

CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL=m

CONFIG_SUNGEM=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_VORTEX=m

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

CONFIG_DE2104X=m

CONFIG_TULIP=m

CONFIG_DE4X5=m

CONFIG_WINBOND_840=m

CONFIG_DM9102=m

CONFIG_HP100=m

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCNET32=m

CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH=m

CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE=m

CONFIG_B44=m

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=m

CONFIG_DGRS=m

CONFIG_E100=m

CONFIG_FEALNX=m

CONFIG_NATSEMI=m

CONFIG_NE2K_PCI=m

CONFIG_8139CP=m

CONFIG_8139TOO=m

CONFIG_8139TOO_8129=y

CONFIG_SIS900=m

CONFIG_EPIC100=m

CONFIG_SUNDANCE=m

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=m

CONFIG_ACENIC=m

CONFIG_DL2K=m

CONFIG_E1000=m

CONFIG_NS83820=m

CONFIG_HAMACHI=m

CONFIG_YELLOWFIN=m

CONFIG_R8169=m

CONFIG_SK98LIN=m

CONFIG_TIGON3=m

CONFIG_IXGB=m

CONFIG_TR=y

CONFIG_3C359=m

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

CONFIG_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PLX_HERMES=m

CONFIG_TMD_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PRISM54=m

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_PLIP=m

CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_SLIP=m

CONFIG_SLIP_COMPRESSED=y

CONFIG_NET_FC=y

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=m

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

CONFIG_ISDN=m

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPI20=m

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=m

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD=y

CONFIG_ROCKETPORT=m

CONFIG_SYNCLINK=m

CONFIG_SYNCLINKMP=m

CONFIG_N_HDLC=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=m

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_W9966=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA_PP=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA_USB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249=m

CONFIG_TUNER_3036=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_BUZ=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_DC10=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_DC30=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_LML33=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_LML33R10=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_MSP3400=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP=m

CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI=m

CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO=m

CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146_VV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_VIDEOBUF=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BUF=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BTCX=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVEEPROM=m

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_CATC=m

CONFIG_USB_KAWETH=m

CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS=m

CONFIG_USB_RTL8150=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_AX8817X=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_NET1080=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_ZAURUS=m

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

CONFIG_USB_USS720=m

CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD=m

CONFIG_EDD=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_JFS_FS=y

CONFIG_JFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_MINIX_FS=m

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=m

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=m

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_ADFS_FS=m

CONFIG_AFFS_FS=m

CONFIG_HFS_FS=m

CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS=m

CONFIG_BEFS_FS=m

CONFIG_BFS_FS=m

CONFIG_EFS_FS=m

CONFIG_CRAMFS=y

CONFIG_SQUASHFS=y

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_FRAGMENT_CACHE_SIZE=3

CONFIG_HPFS_FS=m

CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS=m

CONFIG_SYSV_FS=m

CONFIG_UFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=m

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=m

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=m

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=m

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION=y

CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251=m

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U=m

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=m

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_KMP=m

CONFIG_PLIST=y

```

ma non credo sia un problema di kernel: ho anche un 2.6.16 e un 2.6.15 che non ho toccato, con i quali l'interfaccia di loopback è sempre andata...

ifconfig -a mi dà:

```
candooc canduc # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:D8:A7:F6:D5

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:18 Memory:feaf8000-0

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          LOOPBACK  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:D8:BB:C7:0A

          inet addr:192.168.1.6  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::211:d8ff:febb:c70a/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:189 errors:48 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:48

          TX packets:157 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:181942 (177.6 Kb)  TX bytes:22016 (21.5 Kb)
```

Nota: wlan0 funziona benissimo, dopo aver digitato

```
iwconfig wlan0 essid MY_ESSID

iwconfig wlan0 key ****-****-**

dhcpcd wlan0
```

modprobe -l | grep lo mi dà:

```
/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/DAC960.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/cciss.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/sx8.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/umem.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/paride/paride.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/paride/bpck.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/paride/aten.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/paride/on26.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/paride/on20.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/paride/pcd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/paride/frpw.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/paride/friq.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/paride/fit3.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/paride/fit2.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/paride/epia.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/paride/epat.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/paride/ktti.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/paride/dstr.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/paride/pt.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/paride/pg.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/paride/pf.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/paride/pd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/paride/comm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/paride/kbic.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/nbd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/floppy.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/block/cpqarray.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/yellowfin.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/ide/ide-floppy.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r6/kernel/fs/lockd/lockd.ko
```

zgrep DEV_LOOP /proc/config.gz mi dà:

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y
```

Questi risultati, però non so bene cosa vogliano dire...

----------

## randomaze

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

> Ovvio che no: visto che lo avevi già emerso e non avevi risolto, emerge -1 serve solo per non mettere il pacchetto in world    

 

Fa anche una riemersione del pacchetto che, alle volte (dipende dal problema) risolve  :Wink: 

canduc17, se, subito dopo che il sistema è partito dai il comando:

```
rc-status boot
```

cosa restituisce?

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0: line 34: /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/helpers.d/functions: No such file or directory
```

Nenache io ho quel file ma tutto funziona correttamente. Che versione di baselayout stai usando?

----------

## canduc17

Dando rc-status-boot mi restituisce

```
Runlevel: boot

 keymaps                         [ started  ]

 clock                                [ started  ]

 mysql                              [ stopped  ]

 localmount                     [ started  ]

 consolefont                     [ started  ]

 coldplug                          [ started  ]

 modules                          [ started  ]

 hostname                       [ started  ]

 net.lo                               [ stopped  ]

 tomcat-5.5                     [ stopped  ]

 urandom                         [ started  ]

 checkroot                       [ started  ]

 apache2                          [ stopped  ]

 rmnologin                      [ started  ]

 bootmisc                        [ started  ]

 checkfs                           [ started  ]

 alsasound                       [ started  ]

```

e sto usando

```
sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.6
```

----------

## randomaze

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

>  mysql                              [ stopped  ]
> 
>  tomcat-5.5                     [ stopped  ]

 

Perchè mysql e tomcat sono nel livello di boot? Prova a spostarli in default...

----------

## canduc17

Fatto.

Adesso:

```
candooc canduc # rc-status boot

Runlevel: boot

 keymaps               [ started  ]

 clock                 [ started  ]

 localmount            [ started  ]

 consolefont           [ started  ]

 coldplug              [ started  ]

 modules               [ started  ]

 hostname              [ started  ]

 net.lo                [ stopped  ]

 urandom               [ started  ]

 checkroot             [ started  ]

 apache2               [ stopped  ]

 rmnologin             [ started  ]

 bootmisc              [ started  ]

 checkfs               [ started  ]

 alsasound             [ started  ]

```

e

```
candooc canduc # rc-status default

Runlevel: default

 xdm                   [ started  ]

 dbus                  [ started  ]

 hald                  [ started  ]

 local                 [ started  ]

 mysql                 [ stopped  ]

 vixie-cron            [ started  ]

 syslog-ng             [ started  ]

 tomcat-5.5            [ stopped  ]

 net.eth0              [ stopped  ]

 netmount              [ stopped  ]

```

----------

## randomaze

Scusami, me ne era sfuggito uno:

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Runlevel: boot
> 
> ...
> 
>  apache2               [ stopped  ]

 

dopo fai reboot e controlla se i messaggi sono gli stessi di prima o meno.

----------

## .:chrome:.

scusa eh... ma vedrai bene che il servizio lo da come stopped.

non ti è venuto in mente di provare ad avviarlo a mano e vedere cosa succede; ed in caso di fallimento di capire perché fallisce?

----------

## canduc17

Fatto, ho messo anche apache2 nel runlevel default...

Ma la sistuazione dei servizi è come sopra: mysql, tomcat,net.eth0, netmount e apache sono [ stopped ] nel runlevel default, mentre nel boot  è [ stopped ] solo net.lo.

Se provo a far partire manualmente net.lo:

```
candooc canduc # /etc/init.d/net.lo start

/etc/init.d/net.lo: line 34: /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/helpers.d/functions: No such file or directory

 * Starting

find: /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/: No such file or directory

 *       no interface module has been loaded

```

o netmount:

```
candooc canduc # /etc/init.d/netmount start

/etc/init.d/net.lo: line 34: /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/helpers.d/functions: No such file or directory

 * Starting

find: /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/: No such file or directory

 *       no interface module has been loaded

/etc/init.d/net.eth0: line 34: /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/helpers.d/functions: No such file or directory

 * Starting

find: /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/: No such file or directory

 *       no interface module has been loaded

 * ERROR:  cannot start netmount as net.lo could not start

```

o ancora mysql:

```
candooc canduc # /etc/init.d/mysql start

/etc/init.d/net.lo: line 34: /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/helpers.d/functions: No such file or directory

 * Starting

find: /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/: No such file or directory

 *       no interface module has been loaded

/etc/init.d/net.eth0: line 34: /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/helpers.d/functions: No such file or directory

 * Starting

find: /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/: No such file or directory

 *       no interface module has been loaded

/etc/init.d/net.lo: line 34: /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/helpers.d/functions: No such file or directory

 * Starting

find: /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/: No such file or directory

 *       no interface module has been loaded

/etc/init.d/net.eth0: line 34: /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/helpers.d/functions: No such file or directory

 * Starting

find: /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/: No such file or directory

 *       no interface module has been loaded

 * ERROR:  cannot start netmount as net.lo could not start

```

----------

## randomaze

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Fatto, ho messo anche apache2 nel runlevel default...
> 
> Ma la sistuazione dei servizi è come sopra: mysql, tomcat,net.eth0, netmount e apache sono [ stopped ] nel runlevel default, mentre nel boot  è [ stopped ] solo net.lo.

 

Almeno sappiamo che la situazione non è creata da una errata gestione delle sequenze di avvio dei servizi.

Il discorso è net.lo (da cui dipendono tutti gli altri).

 *Quote:*   

> Se provo a far partire manualmente net.lo:
> 
> ```
> candooc canduc # /etc/init.d/net.lo start
> 
> ...

 

La directory /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/ esiste? Se no, prova a crearla e metti dentro anche una subdir helpers.d/ (senza files dentro)

----------

## .:chrome:.

allora è evidente che hai combinato qualcosa di strano con i moduli.

torno a farti la domanda: hai verificato di aver compilato il supporto per l'interfaccia di loopback? e per favore non postare tutto il config del kernel, perché non vorrai che la gente si metta a spulciare la tua configurazione in cerca delle tue opzioni...

----------

## canduc17

Per randomaze: La directory /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/ non esisteva...l'ho creata e ho creato al suo interno la sottodirectory helpers.d.

Ma al riavvio il problema è sempre quello e con l'avvio manuale ottengo:

```
candooc canduc # /etc/init.d/net.lo start

/etc/init.d/net.lo: line 34: /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/helpers.d/functions: No such file or directory

 * Starting

 *       no interface module has been loaded

```

Per .:chrome:.:Forse non hai capito che non sono un Veteran...non sono scemo, ho solo poca esperienza. Se ho combinato qualcosa di strano ai moduli sarà evidente per te...Dov'è il supporto per l'interfaccia di loopback?

```
cd /usr/src/linux
```

poi

```
make menuconfig
```

e poi? Ho compilato il kernel con genkernel, non ho dimestichezza a navigare in tutte le opzioni...

----------

## randomaze

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Ma al riavvio il problema è sempre quello e con l'avvio manuale ottengo:
> 
> ```
> candooc canduc # /etc/init.d/net.lo start
> 
> ...

 

Ribadisco che io quel file non lo ho, e non ho problemi.

Visto che il tuo /etc/net non sembra contentere indicazoni "strane" prova a impostare la eth0 con un indirizzo statico e non con il dhcp e vediamo un pò.

Nel file /etc/hosts hai indicato 127.0.0.1 come indirizzo di localhost?

.:chrome:., a me sembra che i suoi problemi non siano un modulo mancante ma un file mancante. Guardando dentro /etc/init/d/net.lo sembrerebbe che quel file dovrebbe contenere eventuali personalizzazioni facoltative.

Cosa ti fa pensare che il problema sia la mancanza di un modulo?

----------

## canduc17

Allora, questo è adesso il mio /etc/conf.d/net:

```
config_eth0=("192.168.1.234")

#dhcp_eth0="nontp nonis"

```

Il mio /etc/hosts è:

```
127.0.0.1       localhost

10.10.10.1      pitr-int

10.10.10.2      dustpuppy-int

10.10.10.3      poseidon-int

134.68.220.30   toucan

# IPV6 versions of localhost and co

::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback

fe00::0 ip6-localnet

ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix

ff02::1 ip6-allnodes

ff02::2 ip6-allrouters

ff02::3 ip6-allhosts

```

Ma purtroppo il risultato non cambia:

```
candooc canduc # /etc/init.d/net.lo start

/etc/init.d/net.lo: line 34: /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/helpers.d/functions: No such file or directory

 * Starting

 *       no interface module has been loaded

```

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Dov'è il supporto per l'interfaccia di loopback?

 

nei block devices

tanto vale che sia messo built-in: non ha senso metterlo come modulo.

prova comunque un modules-update -f

----------

## canduc17

Questa la mia configurazione del kernel:

```
Device drivers --->

      Block devices --->

            <*> Loopback device support

                    <*>   Cryptoloop Support
```

E questo l'esito del comando che mi hai dato:

```
candooc linux # modules-update -f

 * Updating /etc/modules.conf ...                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Updating /etc/modprobe.conf ...                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Updating modules.dep ...                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

candooc linux # /etc/init.d/net.lo start

/etc/init.d/net.lo: line 34: /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/helpers.d/functions: No such file or directory

 * Starting

 *       no interface module has been loaded
```

----------

## randomaze

questo topic tratta lo stesso problema, anche se sulla eth0. 

questo post (Iniziato qui) è analogo al precedente, ovvero ha il problema sulla eth0, e fanno un un curioso workaround.

qui il problema è lo stesso e la soluzione sembra essere l'etc-update.

----------

## .:chrome:.

reinstalla baselayout

a questo punto la colpa è sua

non è che hai fatto un upgrade alla 1.13 e poi il downgrade alla 1.12, vero?

----------

## canduc17

No, il downgrade non so neanche come si fà...

Ho provato a fare etc-update e quello che mi salta fuori è

```
candooc canduc # etc-update

Scanning Configuration files...

The following is the list of files which need updating, each

configuration file is followed by a list of possible replacement files.

 1) /etc/skel/.bashrc (2)

 2) /etc/udev/rules.d/05-udev-early.rules (1)

 3) /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules (1)

 4) /etc/ssl/misc/CA.pl (1)

 5) /etc/ssl/misc/CA.sh (1)

 6) /etc/DIR_COLORS (2)

 7) /etc/bash/bashrc (2)

 8) /etc/init.d/bootmisc (1)

 9) /etc/init.d/checkfs (2)

10) /etc/init.d/checkroot (2)

11) /etc/conf.d/clock (1)

12) /etc/init.d/clock (2)

13) /etc/conf.d/consolefont (1)

14) /etc/init.d/consolefont (1)

15) /etc/conf.d/domainname (1)

16) /etc/init.d/domainname (1)

17) /etc/fonts/fonts.dtd (1)

18) /etc/init.d/halt.sh (2)

19) /etc/host.conf (1)

20) /etc/conf.d/hostname (1)

21) /etc/init.d/hostname (1)

22) /etc/inputrc (1)

23) /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 (1)

24) /etc/conf.d/keymaps (1)

25) /etc/init.d/keymaps (1)

26) /etc/init.d/localmount (2)

27) /etc/make.conf.example (2)

28) /etc/cron.weekly/makewhatis (1)

29) /etc/man.conf (1)

30) /etc/init.d/modules (1)

31) /etc/init.d/nscd (1)

32) /etc/ssl/openssl.cnf (1)

33) /etc/modules.d/ppp (1)

34) /etc/profile (1)

35) /etc/conf.d/rc (2)

36) /etc/rc.conf (2)

37) /etc/tomcat-5.5/server-minimal.xml (1)

38) /etc/tomcat-5.5/server.xml (1)

39) /etc/services (1)

40) /etc/init.d/shutdown.sh (2)

41) /etc/conf.d/slmodem (1)

42) /etc/init.d/syndaemon (1)

43) /etc/conf.d/tomcat-5.5 (1)

44) /etc/init.d/tomcat-5.5 (1)

45) /etc/tomcat-5.5/tomcat-users.xml (1)

46) /etc/udev/udev.conf (1)

Please select a file to edit by entering the corresponding number.

              (don't use -3, -5, -7 or -9 if you're unsure what to do)

              (-1 to exit) (-3 to auto merge all remaining files)

                           (-5 to auto-merge AND not use 'mv -i')

                           (-7 to discard all updates)

                           (-9 to discard all updates AND not use 'rm -i'):
```

Tra questi file c'era anche /etc/init.d/net.lo ed io l'ho selezionato per aggiornarlo, mi ha fatto vedere un file incomprensibile che confrontava la configurazione vecchia con la nuova, e una volta spinto q (uscita) mi ha fatto vedere il seguente menù:

```
File: /etc/init.d/._cfg0000_50-net.lo

1) Replace original with update

2) Delete update, keeping original as is

3) Interactively merge original with update

4) Show differences again

Please select from the menu above (-1 to ignore this update):  
```

A questo punto ho digitato 2 per mantenere la configurazione originale, ma lanciando ancora /etc/init.d/net.lo mi dà l'errore di sempre.

Ora se faccio etc-update il file di configurazione per net.lo non cè più...

Ho già riemerso baselayout 3 volte, maL'errore che mi dà è sempre quelloNon riappare nel menù di etc-update il file /etc/init.d/net.loPenso di aver sbagliato quando mi chiedeva di rimpiazzare o mantenere il file di configurazione, spero ci sia una soluzione...  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

ma perché non li fai gli aggiornamenti, visto che te lo chiede?

se mantieni le configurazioni vecchie, che senso ha aggiornare baselayout?

----------

## randomaze

canduc17, chiariamo una cosa: se non aggiorni i files di configurazione è assolutamente normale che le cose non funzionino a dovre.

A giudicare dalla tua lista non hai mai fatto etc-update (o dispatch-conf o altro tool similare)...

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

>  1) /etc/skel/.bashrc (2)
> 
>  4) /etc/ssl/misc/CA.pl (1)
> 
>  5) /etc/ssl/misc/CA.sh (1)
> ...

 

Reputo improbabile che tu abbia modificato qualcosa nelle configurazioni dei files qui sopra, quindi puoi tranquillamente usare i nuovi files.

 *Quote:*   

>  2) /etc/udev/rules.d/05-udev-early.rules (1)
> 
>  3) /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules (1)
> 
>  7) /etc/bash/bashrc (2)
> ...

 

Alcuni dei files qui sopra invece probabilmente sono stati da te modificati, quindi dovresti armarti di pazioenza e andare a vedere le differenze e adattare le tue personalizzazioni ai nuovi files di configurazione.

----------

## canduc17

Mi dispiace, ma questa pagina dell'handbook proprio mi mancava...

Quindi, se non ho capito male, ogni volta che faccio un'aggiornamento devo fare etc-update e fare ordine tra i file di configurazione vecchi e nuovi...

Ma mi sà che con net.lo mi sono dato la zappa sui piedi e ho mantenuto il file vecchio, mentre invece dovevo tenere quello nuovo...

E adesso?  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## randomaze

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Mi dispiace, ma questa pagina dell'handbook proprio mi mancava...

 

Succede...  :Wink: 

...comunque, per la cronaca io mi trovo meglio con dispatch-conf.

 *Quote:*   

> Quindi, se non ho capito male, ogni volta che faccio un'aggiornamento devo fare etc-update e fare ordine tra i file di configurazione vecchi e nuovi...

 

In generale, alla fine di ogni aggiornamento portage ti avvisa che ci sono un certo numero di files di configurazione da aggiornare. Poi se usi etc-update, dispatch-conf o lo fai a mano va bene tutto: basta che lo fai!

 *Quote:*   

> Ma mi sà che con net.lo mi sono dato la zappa sui piedi e ho mantenuto il file vecchio, mentre invece dovevo tenere quello nuovo...
> 
> E adesso?   

 

Basta dare:

```
emerge -1 baselayout
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Mi dispiace, ma questa pagina dell'handbook proprio mi mancava...
> 
> Quindi, se non ho capito male, ogni volta che faccio un'aggiornamento devo fare etc-update e fare ordine tra i file di configurazione vecchi e nuovi...

 

sì, ma basterebbe leggere l'output di emerge. lo dice anche lui!

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Ma mi sà che con net.lo mi sono dato la zappa sui piedi e ho mantenuto il file vecchio, mentre invece dovevo tenere quello nuovo...
> 
> E adesso?   

 

dato che appartiene a baselayout, reinstalla baselayout

emerge --oneshot baselayout

----------

## canduc17

Ho fatto

```
emerge -1 baselayout
```

e alla fine della compilazione mi ha dato questo messaggio

```
>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> Original instance of package unmerged safely.

 * Creating directories and .keep files.

 * Some of these might fail if they're read-only mounted

 * filesystems, for example /dev or /proc.  That's okay!

 * Updating module dependencies...

 * Please be sure to update all pending '._cfg*' files in /etc,

 * else things might break at your next reboot!  You can use 'etc-update'

 * to accomplish this:

 *

 *   # etc-update

 * The domainname init script has been removed in this version.

 * Consult //etc/conf.d/net.example for details about how

 * to apply dns/nis information to the loopback interface.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.6 merged.

```

Allora sono andato a leggermi il net.example, per capire come mettere a posto net.lo, ma non c'è spiegato niente che mi serva...

Le uniche cose che ho fatto, leggendo l'esempio sono state:Aggiungere a /etc.conf.d/net questa riga:

```
dns_domain_lo="candomain"
```

Aggiornare la prima riga di /etc/hosts così:

```
127.0.0.1 candooc.candomain candooc localhost
```

Ma l'interfaccia di loopback continua a non partire, dandomi il solito errore...

----------

## bandreabis

Non ho capito se hai dato etc-update.

----------

## canduc17

Certo...

----------

## randomaze

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Certo...

 

Io nel file /etc/conf.d/net non ho riferimenti a net.lo quindi non dovrebbe servire neanche a te.

Ricapitoliamo un attimo.

Adesso hai fatto etc-update e non hai nessun file di configurazione da aggiornare?

Cosa contiene /etc/conf.d/net?

Dici che il messaggio all'avvio è sempre lo stesso... sicuro? Non ce ne sono altri prima/dopo?

----------

## canduc17

Esatto, ho fatto etc-update e non ho nessun file di configurazione da aggiornare...

etc/conf.d/net adesso è così:

```
#dns_domain_lo="candomain"

config_eth0=("dhcp")

dhcp_eth0="nontp nonis"

```

Escludendo un errore a caricare i driver ALSA, che non credo c'entri molto, gli errori al boot sono solo:

```
* Starting syslog-ng ...                                                 [ ok ] 

* Starting D-BUS system messagebus ...                                   [ ok ] 

* Starting Hardware Abstraction Layer daemon ...                         [ ok ] 

* Setting up kdm ...                                                     [ ok ]

/etc/init.d/net.lo: line 34: /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/helpers.d/functions: No such file or directory

 * Starting

 *       no interface module has been loaded

/etc/init.d/net.eth0: line 34: /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/helpers.d/functions: No such file or directory

 * Starting

 *       no interface module has been loaded

 * ERROR:  cannot start netmount as net.lo could not start

 *  ...

 * Starting mysql (/etc/mysql/my.cnf)

 * MySQL NOT started (0)                                                  [ !! ] 

* ERROR:  cannot start apache2 as net.lo could not start

 * Starting Tomcat ...                                                    [ ok ] 

* Starting vixie-cron ...                                                [ ok ] 

* Starting local ...                                                     [ ok ]

```

Non capisco come fà a dirmi che ha fatto partire Tomcat, se poi:

```
candooc canduc # rc-status default

Runlevel: default

 xdm                       [ started  ]

 dbus                      [ started  ]

 hald                      [ started  ]

 local                     [ started  ]

 mysql                     [ stopped  ]

 vixie-cron                [ started  ]

 syslog-ng                 [ started  ]

 tomcat-5.5                [ stopped  ]

 net.eth0                  [ stopped  ]

 netmount                  [ stopped  ]

 apache2                   [ stopped  ]

```

----------

## crisandbea

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Esatto, ho fatto etc-update e non ho nessun file di configurazione da aggiornare...
> 
> etc/conf.d/net adesso è così:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

per togliere un servizio dall'avvio devi fare: 

```
rc-update del <servizio> default
```

le cose che dovresti avere in /etc/conf.d/net sono:

```

modules_eth0=( "dhcpcd" )-->se usi dhclient sostituisci dhcpcd con dhclient

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

modules=( "dhcpcd" ) -->se usi dhclient sostituisci dhcpcd con dhclient

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 5" -->solo se vuoi che dopo 5 secondi se il router nn ti assegna l'ip, dhcpcd si stoppi.
```

ciauz

----------

## Onip

Io non ho ancora capito se tu hai aggiornato il file /etc/init.d/net.lo alla nuova versione. Prima hai detto di aver tenuto il vecchio e di non riuscire più a metterlo, poi dici di avere aggiornato tutti i file di configurazione, ma stranamente, l'errore rimane sempre quello...

Nel caso tu non lo abbia aggiornato qui trovi il mio che è relativo al seguente baselayout

```

onip @ Hal9000 ~ $ eix -I baselayout

[I] sys-apps/baselayout 

     Available versions:  1.11.15-r3 1.12.4-r7 1.12.5-r2 1.12.6 ~1.12.8-r1 ~1.12.8-r2 ~1.12.8-r5 ~1.12.9 [M]~1.13.0_alpha10-r2 [M]~1.13.0_alpha11-r1 [M]~1.13.0_alpha11-r2 [M]~1.13.0_alpha12

     Installed:           1.12.6(19:13:07 03/11/2006)(-bootstrap -build -static unicode)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         Filesystem baselayout and init scripts

```

Byez

p.s. per scaricare il file ti conviene usare wget

----------

## canduc17

Io ho detto a rc-update di cancellare il net.lo nuovo e tenere quello vecchio.

Dopo (quando net.lo era sparito dalla lista di etc-update) ho aggiornato i file o mantenuto quelli vecchi come consigliava randomaze.

Ho scaricato il tuo file, ma non è dello stesso tipo del mio. Ho rinominato il mio net.lo.vecchio e ho messo in /etc/init.d il tuo.

Ma in konqueror mi dice che mentre il mio è di tipo File Header C++, il tuo è di tipo File sorgente Objective-C.

All'avvio, non mi ha dato errori e speravo di aver risolto; invece rc-status boot mi dà sempre il servizio net.lo stopped.

A sistema avviato, se cerco di far partire il tuo file manualmente mi dice:

```
candooc canduc # /etc/init.d/net.lo start

bash: /etc/init.d/net.lo: Permission denied

```

----------

## crisandbea

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A sistema avviato, se cerco di far partire il tuo file manualmente mi dice:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ovvio devi dare quel comando come utente root. 

ciauz

----------

## canduc17

Vedi il cancelletto? L'ho fatto da utente root!

Mi sono sbagliato, anche al boot mi dice Permission Denied...

----------

## Onip

```
onip @ Hal9000 ~ $ ls -l /etc/init.d/net.lo 

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 30341  3 nov 19:13 /etc/init.d/net.lo
```

Controlla che i permessi siano uguali.

----------

## crisandbea

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Vedi il cancelletto? L'ho fatto da utente root!
> 
> Mi sono sbagliato, anche al boot mi dice Permission Denied...

 

sorry non avevo visto il # ;  verifica ciò che ha detto Onip.

ciauz

----------

## canduc17

Ok. 90% del problema risolto!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ho modificato i permessi del file e adesso l'interfaccia, di loopback, mysql e tomcat partono e funzionano come prima.

L'unica magagna rimasta è:

```
candooc canduc # rc-status default

Runlevel: default

 xdm         [ started  ]

 dbus        [ started  ]

 hald        [ started  ]

 local       [ started  ]

 mysql       [ started  ]

 vixie-cron  [ started  ]

 syslog-ng   [ started  ]

 tomcat-5.5  [ started  ]

 net.eth0    [ stopped  ]

 netmount    [ stopped  ]

 apache2     [ stopped  ]

```

Questi 3 servizi non partono: la causa prima è forse netmount?

----------

## crisandbea

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Ok. 90% del problema risolto!   
> 
> Ho modificato i permessi del file e adesso l'interfaccia, di loopback, mysql e tomcat partono e funzionano come prima.
> 
> L'unica magagna rimasta è:
> ...

 

che errori ti dà al boot ???

ciauz

----------

## canduc17

 :Embarassed:   Scusami, hai ragione...

Ecco gli errori:

```
* Starting eth0

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...                                               [ !! ] 

* ERROR:  cannot start netmount as net.eth0 could not start

 *  ...

 * Starting mysql (/etc/mysql/my.cnf)                                     [ ok ] 

* ERROR:  cannot start apache2 as net.eth0 could not start

 * Starting Tomcat ...                                                    [ ok ] 

* Starting vixie-cron ...                                                [ ok ] 

* Starting local ...                                                     [ ok ]

```

Non so se centra, ma questi errori me li dà sia col cavo inserito nella presa ethernet o meno...

----------

## crisandbea

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

>   Scusami, hai ragione...
> 
> Ecco gli errori:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

hai installato 

```
dhcpcd
```

 ??? oppure usi 

```
dhclient
```

??? se usi dhclient devi inserire al posto di dhcpcd in /etc/conf.d/net  dhclient. 

ciauz

----------

## Onip

controlla che il file /etc/init.d/net.eth0 sia un link simbolico a net.lo

```

onip @ Hal9000 ~ $ ls -l /etc/init.d/net.eth0 

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6  3 nov 19:13 /etc/init.d/net.eth0 -> net.lo

```

Il problema che ti rimane è far partire net.eth0, da quello, come puoi leggere anche dall'output, dipendono poi gli altri due.

In futuro ricordati di usare sempre un tool per aggiornare i file di configurazione. Io, personalmente, ti consiglio dispatch-conf che, fra le altre cose, tiene una copia di backup dei file che sostituisci. Sia che tu scelga etc-updte o dispatch-conf fai il merge dele configurazioni sempre con criterio, cioè tieniti alla larga dagli aggiornamenti automatici.

@crisandbea

La sua configurazione del dhcp penso sia già a posto, ha detto che prima tutto funzionava

----------

## canduc17

No, ho dhcpcd versione 2.0.0...

Tutti sti post li ho spediti con la scheda wi-fi del portatile, connessa con dhcpcd.

E il mio /etc/conf.d/net ora è:

```
config_eth0=("dhcp")

modules_eth0=( "dhcpcd" )

modules=( "dhcpcd" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"

dhcp_eth0="nontp nonis"

```

Inoltre:

```
candooc canduc # ls -l /etc/init.d/net.eth0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6 Feb  5  2007 /etc/init.d/net.eth0 -> net.lo
```

Che faccio, aggiorno dhcpcd all'ultima versione disponibile (2.0.5-r1)?

Confesso che ho un po' paura...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## crisandbea

aggiorna tranquillamente alla versione 2.0.5-r1;

nb: ma se dopo che il pc è partito, dai da shell ovviamente come root, il comando  

```
dhcp eth0
```

 che ti dice??

ciauz

----------

## canduc17

Allora, ho aggiornato dhcpcd alla versione 2.0.5-r1 e alla fine della compilazione mi ha dato il seguente messaggio che non so cosa significa:

```
QA Notice: USE Flag 'kernel_linux' not in IUSE for net-misc/dhcpcd-2.0.5-r1

 *

 * dhcpcd requires kernel support for Packet Socket (CONFIG_PACKET).

 *

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> net-misc/dhcpcd-2.0.5-r1 merged.

```

Questo è quello che succede (con cavo inserito):

```
candooc canduc # dhcpcd eth0

Error, dhcpStart: interface eth0 is not Ethernet or 802.2 Token Ring
```

Da notare che dhcp con la wi-fi, continua ad andare benissimo...

Ho anche questo risultato:

```
candooc canduc # ifconfig

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:448 (448.0 b)  TX bytes:448 (448.0 b)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:D8:BB:C7:0A

          inet addr:192.168.1.6  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::211:d8ff:febb:c70a/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:317 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:273 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:338010 (330.0 Kb)  TX bytes:34129 (33.3 Kb)

candooc canduc # ifconfig eth0

eth0      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-E0-18-00-03-2C-94-16-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

Mi maca qualcosa nel kernel?!

----------

## noice

prova cosi'

```
emerge -C dhcpcd 

echo ">net-misc/dhcpcd-3.0.6" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

echo ">=net-misc/dhcpcd-3.0.6" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge dhcpcd
```

----------

## crisandbea

posta queste info :

```

lspci |grep eth0

dmesg |grep eth0

```

ciauz

----------

## canduc17

```
candooc canduc # lspci |grep eth0

candooc canduc # dmesg |grep eth0

eth1394: eth0: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

```

Il primo comando non mi dà risultati...

Scusa noice, ma secondo me il problema è da un'altra parte...

La tua soluzione la tengo come ultima spiaggia...

----------

## crisandbea

hai attivato il modulo per la tua scheda di rete nel kernel ???

```

Linux Kernel v2.6.19-gentoo-r5 Configuration

 ────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────

  ┌────────────────────────────────────── IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support ───────────────────────────────────────┐

  │  Arrow keys navigate the menu.  <Enter> selects submenus --->.  Highlighted letters are hotkeys.          │

  │  Pressing <Y> includes, <N> excludes, <M> modularizes features.  Press <Esc><Esc> to exit, <?> for Help,  │

  │  </> for Search.  Legend: [*] built-in  [ ] excluded  <M> module  < > module capable                      │

  │                                                                                                           │

  │ ┌───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │

  │ │                <M> IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support                                                       │ │

  │ │                ---   Subsystem Options                                                                │ │

  │ │                [ ]   Excessive debugging output (NEW)                                                 │ │

  │ │                [ ]   OUI Database built-in (NEW)                                                      │ │

  │ │                [ ]   Build in extra config rom entries for certain functionality (NEW)                │ │

  │ │                [ ]   Export all symbols of ieee1394's API (NEW)                                       │ │

  │ │                ---   Device Drivers                                                                   │ │

  │ │                ---   Texas Instruments PCILynx requires I2C                                           │ │

  │ │                < >   OHCI-1394 support (NEW)                                                          │ │

  │ │                ---   Protocol Drivers                                                                 │ │

  │ │                < >   SBP-2 support (Harddisks etc.) (NEW)                                             │ │

  │ │                < >   Ethernet over 1394 (NEW)                     <-- Dovrebbe essere il tuo. 

  │ │                < >   Raw IEEE1394 I/O support (NEW)                                                   │ │

  │ │                                                                                                       │ │

  │ │                                                                                                       │ │

  │ │                                                                                                       │ │

                                      <Select>    < Exit >    < Help >       

```

ciauz

----------

## canduc17

Sì, ce l'ho settato come modulo...

Ma cosa centra la firewire?Io ho una scheda ethernet normalissima...

Nell'help di make menuconfig non c'è il nome del modulo: volevo vedere se era caricato...

----------

## crisandbea

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Sì, ce l'ho settato come modulo...
> 
> Ma cosa centra la firewire?Io ho una scheda ethernet normalissima...
> 
> Nell'help di make menuconfig non c'è il nome del modulo: volevo vedere se era caricato...

 

la tua eth0 è --> 

```
eth0: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0) 
```

 , quindi potresti non aver settato questo modulo,  posta un 

```
sudo lspci  | grep Eth 
```

.

ciauz

----------

## canduc17

```
candooc linux # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 Host Bridge (rev a4)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 LPC Bridge (rev f6)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation nForce3 SMBus (rev a4)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 USB 1.1 (rev a5)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 USB 1.1 (rev a5)

00:02.2 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 USB 2.0 (rev a2)

00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 Audio (rev a2)

00:06.1 Modem: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 00d9 (rev a2)

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation nForce3 IDE (rev a5)

00:0a.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 AGP Bridge (rev a4)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

02:01.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev b3)

02:01.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 08)

02:01.2 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 17)

02:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 08)

```

----------

## noice

hai provato a vedere qui?

----------

## crisandbea

hai abilitato il supporto 

```
 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)
```

   dovrebbe essere uno di questi. ovviamente lo trovi in Ethernet 1000Mbit del kernel.

```

< > New SysKonnect GigaEthernet support                                              

< > SysKonnect Yukon2 support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                    

< > Marvell Yukon Chipset / SysKonnect SK-98xx Support (DEPRECATED) 
```

ciauz

----------

## canduc17

Grazie noice.

Ecco qua:

```
candooc linux # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-E0-18-00-03-2C-94-16-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:D8:A7:F6:D5

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:18 Memory:feaf8000-0

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:448 (448.0 b)  TX bytes:448 (448.0 b)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:D8:BB:C7:0A

          inet addr:192.168.1.6  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::211:d8ff:febb:c70a/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1782 errors:525 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:525

          TX packets:1334 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:1997423 (1.9 Mb)  TX bytes:183370 (179.0 Kb)
```

Si vede che con l'aggiornamento la mia scheda ethernet è diventata eth1.

Ora, come faccio a rimettere le cose a posto:

la cosa preferibile sarebbe rinominare la scheda di rete con eth0, ma non so come si fà...

Oppure cambio tutti gli eth0 ion eth1 in /etc/conf.d/net?

----------

## canduc17

Come indicava il post di noice, ho eliminato questo driver:

```
rm /path/to/eth1394.ko
```

Ora la eth0 corrisponde alla scheda ethernet.

Se riavvio la macchina con il cavo di rete attaccato, va tutto a buon fine:

```
candooc canduc # rc-status default

Runlevel: default

 xdm          [ started  ]

 dbus         [ started  ]

 hald         [ started  ]

 local        [ started  ]

 mysql        [ started  ]

 vixie-cron   [ started  ]

 syslog-ng    [ started  ]

 tomcat-5.5   [ started  ]

 net.eth0     [ started  ]

 netmount     [ started  ]

 apache2      [ started  ]

```

Ma se il cavo è staccato, non va come prima...

Ora, siccome io mi collego più spesso con la wi-fi, come faccio a dirgli di lasciare perdere net.eth0, ma di farmi partire apache lo stesso?

Cosa devo scrivere in /etc/conf.d/net?

----------

## noice

se non vuoi far partire eth0 al boot rimuovila dal runlevel 

```
rc-update del net.eth0 default
```

oppure puoi editare in /etc/conf.d/rc

```

RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.eth0"
```

----------

## canduc17

Ce l'ho fatta!

Ho editato come segue /etc/conf.d/net:

```
config_eth0=("noop" "192.168.1.3/24")

modules_eth0=( "dhcpcd" )

modules=( "dhcpcd" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"

dhcp_eth0="nontp nonis"

```

In questo modo che il cavo ci sia o non ci sia, mi dà l'indirizzo all'interfaccia e tutto funziona!

Grazie mille ragazzi!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

